# iPad qui ne veut plus s'activer



## franckb (31 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà... Des amis à moi rencontrent des soucis avec leur iPad. J'essaie de les aider.

Lorsqu'on allume l'iPad, celui ci demande désormais à "s'activer"... Il dit que l'opération peut prendre jusqu'à 3 minutes. Puis il dit "Votre iPad n'a pu être activé car le serveur d'activation est momentanément indisponible". Et il invite à ressayer.

Je ne peux rien faire d'autre. Il demande juste à sélectionner un réseau wi-fi, puis il veut s'activer, puis rien.

Infos : le souci est arrivé chez eux quand ils ont changé d'opérateur internet (mais je ne vois pas le rapport, normalement), passant d'une SFR Box à une box Bouygues. Autre info, c'est un iPad 3G + Wifi. A l'intérieur est calée une carte 3G SFR dont l'abonnement est toujours actif... 

Voilà ou j'en suis ? Des idées ?
Je peux reformater totalement l'iPad si nécessaire, ils n'ont rien de très précieux dedans.

Merci par avance pour vos astuces et idées.

Franck


----------

